# Wall Mounted Dust Collectors Only: Rockler, Harbor Freight 13 gal., Grizzly



## Olivepress (Oct 20, 2014)

I have read all I can on LumberJocks regarding the topic of a wall mounted dust collector but it usually diverts to people recommending the Harbor freight 2HP 70 Gal. DC with some sort of separator. I personally have NO ROOM for that HF 2 HP DC and a separator so I need to choose a wall mounted dust collection (and separator) for a shop where space is a luxury. (I currently plan to graduate from a Shopvac and Oneida).

The following wall mounted contenders I found are:

1. Rockler Dust Right Wall Mount Dust Collector Item #42400
650 CFM, 12 Amps, 3/4 HP Link Here

2. Harbor Freight 13 Gal. 1 HP Industrial Portable Dust Collector Item #31810
660 CFM, 7 Amps, 1 HP Link Here

3. Grizzly 1 HP Wall Hanging Dust Collector Item #G0710
537 CFM, 7 Amps, 1 HP Link Here

I also think that the only option for me with these DCs is to run the hose to each machine directly whenever I need to use it, which is fine.

Lastly, I thank you in advance for your input, I really think that if the topic stays on Wall Mounted DCs and not go towards the HF 2HP 70 Gal, it will be very informative for those of us in my scenario.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Wall hung solutions take up no less space than a portable unit, if built properly. Plus, wall mount units can not be rolled up to the tool you are using to maximize performance, especially for units that are already border line on power like the HF unit and all those under 5HP.

Second, you will learn that wall space is premium space. You want to save it for bench space, storage, or tool space.

Here is a space saving design that also holds my extension cords, all my hose fittings, my shop vac, my clamps and straight edges, and all my hoses for the DC systems like my router. Its on wheels so the marginal power can service one tool at a time for maximum performance, keeping hose runs to a minimum. Its on wheels so I can move it out of the way or up to the tool I am using (best used on one tool at a time).

So, I would suggest not limiting your options just yet.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Plenty of guys have also made their HF 2HP units mount to the wall. If you dig around you'll find designs.

If you go with one of those in your links, look for a HEPA rated/MERV 15 bag for it. You'll need that otherwise all the finest dust will just come shooting right back out the bag.

-Brian


----------



## Olivepress (Oct 20, 2014)

I really didn't want to go down the route of the Harbor Freight 2HP Dust Collector because I lack the floor space and that set up is either too tall or too wide for my situation.

Right now I have a Ridgid "6HP" 14 Gallon Shop vac attached to an Oneida cyclone. Should I just let it be and not switch to the above choices or can someone recommend a wall mounted or smaller dust collection option thats 3/4-1HP.

Thanks again.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, looks like the HF unit in your link is a floor unit, not wall mounted. So you'd have to wall mount it. If you are interested in doing that, then I would probably go that way since it is the cheapest. I have a hunch that the fans are actually the same or very close to the same on all of them. The HP rating is close enough between them all as to not matter. I wonder though why the Grizzly claims so much less CFM? CFM is what you want in a dust collector, so I would stay away from that one given it is the lowest. All should be better CFM wise than your shop vac, which will have lower air flow but higher suction power.

I'm guessing you'll want to go with 4" hose and adapt down right at any machines currently using 2 or 2.5" connections. The lower static pressure means you won't be able to get away with the smaller hoses like a shop vac can, but the higher air flow should mean better collection.

And remember to get a HEPA rated bag….

__Brian


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Grizzly has a one in their latest catalog that is the wall mount, but with a pleated filter on it, just that it's not available yet. looks like a nice way to make one more efficient.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Wall-Mount-Dust-Collector-with-Canister-Filter/G0785

Right now, I'm experimenting with one that is a harbor freight 1hp green one that has a wye on the bag side and have a 1 micron bag hooked to each of the wye ends so you get more surface area to get a little more air flow.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't have any advice for you except to point out that HP ratings you posted are suspicious. If you look at the amp ratings the Rockler machine is the most powerful. It is very common for manufacturers to inflate the HP rating, so I'd say the Rockler machine is nearly twice as powerful as the HF & Grizzly even though it has a lower HP rating.


----------



## Olivepress (Oct 20, 2014)

It's interesting to note that all of those Grizzly wall mounted units are only 537 CFM.
The Harbor Freight one I mentioned, which is the cheapest by far, is 660CFM.


----------



## Olivepress (Oct 20, 2014)

I was hoping someone would comment on the Rockler Wall Mount Dust Collector, because I was also wondering that it is 12 Amps, the most expensive, but it's still at 650 CFM.
I don't know how to really evaluate the value of each of those items with the specs they give.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Unless you are using hose that is larger than 4" in diameter to your tools, you are only going to get about 400cfm anyway.


----------



## Olivepress (Oct 20, 2014)

@timbertailor So if someone uses a 4" hose then why does anyone care about a DC that's above 400CFM?
All DC's over 400CFM should be sufficient??


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

CFM generated is a function of the system resistance (diameter of tube, length of run, other obstructions) and the properties of the fan curve. The 660 cfm rating is selected at some point on the fan curve, whcih probably does not equate to anyone's real world ducting system (though it may). Bottom line is you'll probably get somewhat less than that, but going to 4" does not automatically mean you won't get more than 400CFM. You may get more if you have a short simple system, or less if you have a lot of bends and obstructions.

Generally, the higher the fan's rating quoted, the more it will move at any resistance. So you can think of it this way. A 660CFM fan will likely give you more air flow in your real world system than a 550CFM fan will in that same system. For example you may get 500CFM out of the 660 rated one, and only 400CFM out of the 550 rated one. There are a lot of assumptions there, but given these are all fans of similar design it is a decent way to think about it.

Amp ratings are also a bit misleading. If you assume 110V power instead of 120, you will rate the motor at higher amps. If you quote starting amps instead of full load amps, it will also be a higher number. The best way to sort it all out is to look at the nameplate on the actual motor, if it has one.

-Brian


----------



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

not sure if you are willing to build the syklone but I did and done away with all but HF 2hp motor. I did make one more mod though. I ported the exhause through the wall with a dryer vent so the airborn dust goes outside. works great with very little floor space.


----------



## Olivepress (Oct 20, 2014)

Seeing that I would need a 1 micron or less bag on a wall mounted DC is the set up of a
Shop vac with a Hepa filter attached to an oneida cyclone "healthier / cleaner" because the dust is collected inside the shop vac itself, which is a plastic container?

Thanks everyone for your input thus far.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine is wall mounted. It never saw the light of day mounted on the mobile frame…at least not the motor/fan.
I did replace the cloth filter with one from Wynn Environmental.

All in a one car garage! Yeah, I am cramped also.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I found an HF like the one in your link for $50 on Craigslist. I took off the black tubing frame and fabricated a wall mount. This is a dedicated TS collector, with an expanding 4" hose for when I need to move the TS. I like the arrangement so far. The TS is inconveniently far from the main DC, and I like not having to switch the hose.

Expanding hoses can be had from Grizzly and Rockler. Grizzly's is cheaper, but doesn't have the range of expansion that Rockler's has. Good enough for my needs, though.


----------

